# Incomplete



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

What do you think?


----------



## PeacePassion (Jun 9, 2009)

> There were some other things going on I could dig up but I hate having to do this and it just seems like making excuses even though that something is a serious hindrance to my performance and often time interferes with my ability to perform well in school.


This is exactly why these sort of policies exist. It sounds like you're a very self-reliant and responsible person, which is great, but I don't see any reason to talk yourself out of taking advantage of a policy that is designed to help out students in your situation. Even having to say it that way, "taking advantage" comes across wrong to you I'm sure! 

I had to write out an explanation of what was going on in my life once to the financial aid department because I had lost my financial aid, and the only way to get it back was to explain why I was having a hard time. i was really hard on myself and was thinking along the same lines, I was irresponsible, blah blah blah, but when I had to sit and write out everything that was going on in my life, it was like WOW. I actually felt a lot better, as sort of humiliating as it was to hand that paper in to the financial aid department, knowing someone was going to read it. And now, even more so, in retrospect, it's like WOW. I really was dealing with a lot, even if it was possible for me to have handled certain things better than I did, and with less consequence. Anyway, my point is, again, these policies exist for a reason and there is no shame in letting them work for you. 

Good luck!


----------



## Rourk (Feb 17, 2009)

PeacePassion said:


> This is exactly why these sort of policies exist. It sounds like you're a very self-reliant and responsible person, which is great, but I don't see any reason to talk yourself out of taking advantage of a policy that is designed to help out students in your situation. Even having to say it that way, "taking advantage" comes across wrong to you I'm sure!
> 
> I had to write out an explanation of what was going on in my life once to the financial aid department because I had lost my financial aid, and the only way to get it back was to explain why I was having a hard time. i was really hard on myself and was thinking along the same lines, I was irresponsible, blah blah blah, but when I had to sit and write out everything that was going on in my life, it was like WOW. I actually felt a lot better, as sort of humiliating as it was to hand that paper in to the financial aid department, knowing someone was going to read it. And now, even more so, in retrospect, it's like WOW. I really was dealing with a lot, even if it was possible for me to have handled certain things better than I did, and with less consequence. Anyway, my point is, again, these policies exist for a reason and there is no shame in letting them work for you.
> 
> Good luck!



I've done it before quite a bit and its been a persistent problem in my life for quite some time. I've sought help for the problem but ultimately given up when they used the very problem against me and denied me help. I'm tired of being this way and tired of going through all the red tape. I usually win the cases in these situations but it has caused me to see this as a possibility. I'd almost rather suffer and endure than to call attention to my "self".

Thank you for your insight.


----------



## Munchies (Jun 22, 2009)

personally that's way too much crap to read and its barely in paragraphs to even keep focus lol

BUt, if you really want something, but its a hard road to get to it, well that shouldnt matter. Just do it. I guess thats why Nike uses that slogan


----------

